# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس المنهجية في طلب العلم >  من مات وهو يطلب العلم

## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

قال  صلى الله عليه وسلم: (من خرج في طلب العلم كان في سبيل الله حتى يرجع) فهل  يعتبر من مات وهو يطلب العلم شهيدا ؟ وهل المقصود بالعلم العلم الديني فقط  أم الدنيوي كذلك ؟ وبارك الله فيكم.
الإجابــة
الحمد لله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله وعلى آله وصحبه، أما بعـد: 
  فإن المقصود بالعلم هنا هو العلم الشرعي كما قال المناوي،  ولكن من طلب العلوم الدنيوية ليخدم بها أمته كالطب مثلا فنرجو له أن يؤجر  إن شاء الله على ذلك؛ لأن عمله إذا احتسب فيه يعتبر من فروض الكفايات،  وبهذا يكون طاعة وعبادة، وما كان طاعة يعتبر في سبيل الله؛ لأن سبيل  الله هي الطريق الموصلة إلى رضاه، ويدخل في هذا جميع الطاعات إلا إن أغلب  إطلاقها يراد به الجهاد في سبيل الله، والجهاد هو أفضل العبادات كما بيناه  في الفتوى رقم : 116984 . 
  ومن مات وهو يطلب العلم وردت في فضله بعض الأحاديث المتكلم فيها، فمن ذلك حديث الطبراني : " من جاءه أجله وهو يطلب العلم لقي الله ولم يكن بينه وبين النبيين إلا درجة النبوة " وهذا الحديث ضعفه الألباني في السلسلة الضعيفة . ومنها حديث البزار : "إذا جاء الموت لطالب العلم وهو على هذه الحال مات وهو شهيد" وهذ الحديث ضعفه الألباني في الضعيفة أيضا .   
والله أعلم . 
 http://fatwa.islamweb.net/fatwa/inde...&amp;Id=139146

----------


## الطيبوني

( ان له مرضعا في الجنة ) الحديث [ يعني ولده إبراهيم ]

( وَهَذَا يدل على أَن الله تَعَالَى يكمل لأهل السَّعَادَة من عبَادَة بعد مَوْتهمْ النَّقْص الَّذِي كَانَ فِي الدُّنْيَا وَفِي ذَلِك آثَار لَيْسَ هَذَا موضعهَا حَتَّى قيل إِن من مَاتَ وَهُوَ طَالب للْعلم كَمَل لَهُ حُصُوله بعد مَوته وَكَذَلِكَ من مَاتَ وَهُوَ يتَعَلَّم الْقُرْآن وَالله أعلم ) 

تحفة المودود

----------


## أبو العبدين البصري

جزاكما الله خيرا.

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

> جزاكما الله خيرا.


وجزاكم مثله

----------


## أبو مالك المديني

ولعله يندرج تحت قول الله تعالى:
 ( وَمَنْ يَخْرُجْ مِنْ بَيْتِهِ مُهَاجِرًا إِلَى اللَّهِ وَرَسُولِهِ ثُمَّ يُدْرِكْهُ الْمَوْتُ فَقَدْ وَقَعَ أَجْرُهُ عَلَى اللَّهِ وَكَانَ اللَّهُ غَفُورًا رَحِيمًا ).

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

مرقاة المفاتيح للقاري رحمه الله:

قال رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - :
( من خرج ) أي : من بيته أو بلده 
( في طلب العلم ) : أي الشرعي فرض عين أو كفاية 
( فهو في سبيل الله ) أي : في الجهاد لما أن في طلب العلم من إحياء الدين وإذلال الشيطان وإتعاب النفس كما في الجهاد 
( حتى يرجع ) أي : إلى بيته ، وفيه إشارة إلى أنه بعد الرجوع له درجة أعلى لأنه حينئذ وارث الأنبياء في تكميل الناقصين . قال تعالى: {فلولا نفر} أي خرج {من كل فرقة منهم طائفة} أي : بعضهم {ليتفقهوا في الدين ولينذروا قومهم إذا رجعوا إليهم لعلهم يحذرون}
رواه الترمذي، والدارمي، وكذا الضياء المقدسي.

----------


## احمد ابو انس

جزاكم الله خيرا .

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

> جزاكم الله خيرا .


وجزاكم آمين

----------

